# Peak Beam System Searchlight ( MaxaBeam)



## matthewcyho (Feb 1, 2012)

This Light arrived today , and I'm happy. This light is a long range light , that means throws very far, yeah, Nothing to say , Their have some photo, Hope you all like it . 

This light used the New Lithium Iron Phosphate (LiFePO4) Battery .Why I buy this light is becasuse of this light can throw far, it range is about 3500m, very impressive .















Spot Setting :




Flood Setting:




Thanks


----------



## BVH (Feb 1, 2012)

So glad it arrived safely Matthew. Let's see some long-range beamshots when you can get them.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice. I would really like to see one of those in action sometime. Who did you buy this from, someone on CPF?


----------



## FRITZHID (Feb 1, 2012)

*jots this down on wish list* lol


----------



## Echo63 (Feb 1, 2012)

Congratulations on an Awesome light !

Have you been outside, pointed it up into the sky and made light saber noises yet ? 

Need to see some long range beamshots too.


----------



## sledhead (Feb 1, 2012)

On my list to get someday. Must be great to hold with the LiFePO4 battery. Congrats!


----------



## matthewcyho (Feb 2, 2012)

Echo63 said:


> Congratulations on an Awesome light !
> 
> Have you been outside, pointed it up into the sky and made light saber noises yet ?
> 
> Need to see some long range beamshots too.



If you guys need some long range beamshot , it will take some time :shakehead


----------



## matthewcyho (Feb 2, 2012)

Mr. Tone said:


> Nice. I would really like to see one of those in action sometime. Who did you buy this from, someone on CPF?



I buy this from PeakBeam . Not from any CPF member .


----------



## matthewcyho (Feb 2, 2012)

BVH said:


> So glad it arrived safely Matthew. Let's see some long-range beamshots when you can get them.



Thanks For your help , Bob .


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 2, 2012)

matthewcyho said:


> I buy this from PeakBeam . Not from any CPF member .



Oh, this is brand spankin' new? That is cool about the lithium-ion battery from the factory. I haven't looked at the PeakBeam website for a couple of years so I thought since you had the lithium-ion battery it meant it was modded. Doh.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2012)

matthewcyho said:


> I buy this from PeakBeam . Not from any CPF member .



How much did you get it for? I'm interested too.


----------



## matthewcyho (Feb 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> How much did you get it for? I'm interested too.



About $3000-$3500 .


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2012)

Thats a good price. Can you pm me the link of the shop.

Thanks


----------



## matthewcyho (Feb 3, 2012)

That's the offical website of the PeakBeam , Contact them for details .


----------

